# Hedgehog Cupcakes



## Tara151 (Jan 9, 2012)

These hedgie cupcakes are too cute not to share.
Instructions are here: http://weelovebaking.blogspot.com/2009/ ... cakes.html


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Those are so cute. I might have to make them for my fiance's bday.


----------



## Daleo (Jun 1, 2011)

Omg! Love them! Might have to try it when Lillian's birthday rolls around


----------



## jayleepraise (Feb 7, 2012)

Sweet! I pinned them


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Hahaha so did I and I already have 15 repins lol.


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

Super cute, I love them!


----------



## zombiewoman (Sep 22, 2011)

So cute, thanks for sharing.


----------

